# 4/16/08 - Free Boat Safety Inspections



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Recreational boaters seeking to get their season off to a good start are encouraged to participate in free safety inspections offered by the ODNR Division of Watercraft and its boating partners across the state.

More...


----------

